# Grease trap install



## jedhead85 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im going to install a grease trap to a three compartment sink and I would like to know if a p-trap is still necessary before I tie into the grease trap.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

jedhead85 said:


> Im going to install a grease trap to a three compartment sink and I would like to know if a p-trap is still necessary before I tie into the grease trap.


 Whats your code book say?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Whats your code book say?


 Wait, you mean the code book tells us how to plumb things properly? Dang, I wish I never used my code book to light the fireplace.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A p-trap isn't necessary. Ya don't p in the sink silly........


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Matt said:


> A p-trap isn't necessary. Ya don't p in the sink silly........


Yeah but what about in a shower???


----------



## braindead (May 29, 2010)

jedhead85 said:


> Im going to install a grease trap to a three compartment sink and I would like to know if a p-trap is still necessary before I tie into the grease trap.


If this is a commercial install you may run into two codes to deal with; plumbing and health dept.

The areas that I'm used to don't even use traps on the sinks, they have to be run indirect to a floor sink. You need to check with your local jurisdiction.


----------



## braindead (May 29, 2010)

Matt said:


> A p-trap isn't necessary. Ya don't p in the sink silly........


I beg to differ, have you ever been in a bar when the toilet is in use? :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

braindead said:


> If this is a commercial install you may run into two codes to deal with; plumbing and health dept.
> 
> The areas that I'm used to don't even use traps on the sinks, they have to be run indirect to a floor sink. You need to check with your local jurisdiction.



And are those trapped?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

braindead said:


> I beg to differ, have you ever been in a bar when the toilet is in use? :thumbsup:


Yea but I use the sink in the bathroom not the kitchen....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I once had a guy go poo in the urinal cause I was using the toilet and he HAD to go.:laughing:

Luckily it all flushed.

The really funny part is that I heard a 3rd person walk into the bathroom when he was doing it.......I here a door open.....but not close....<long pause>......."<grunt> I'm sorry".......<sound of door closing>...........................<sound of urinal flushing> :laughing:

I come out the bathroom after doing my business laughing my A#$ off. :laughing:





Redwood said:


> Yea but I use the sink in the bathroom not the kitchen....:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

no run it to the floor drain. breid.................:rockon:


----------

